# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  La OCU reivindica la jarra de agua en los restaurantes

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/07/la-ocu-reivi...%28iAgua.es%29




Jue, 29 Jul, 2010
La OCU ha analizado 32 aguas minerales naturales envasadas (www.ocu.org/agua-mineral), con y sin gas, con el objetivo de comparar su calidad, su etiquetado y su precio. Y la principal conclusión es que, a pesar de su publicidad, no tienen efectos preventivos ni curativos sobre ninguna enfermedad; aunque en algunos casos pueden aliviar determinadas molestias si se consumen de manera habitual.
El agua envasada no es estéril

En el análisis de la OCU no ha encontrado ninguna anomalía de higiene en las aguas envasadas, sin embargo la Organización recuerda que el agua envasada no es estéril y, si no se cuida el almacenamiento puede haber un desarrollo anormal de microbios. Es más, en el caso de que la botella sea de plástico, no es aconsejable volver a rellenarla sucesivamente: hay componentes de los plásticos que pueden terminar pasando al agua al estar en contacto con ella.

La OCU ha verificado también el etiquetado, diez de las 32 marcas analizadas no ofrecen información de contacto, no es obligatorio, pero a juicio de la Organización es una información muy útil. Otras dos marcas no indican la forma de conservación y dos más incluyen alegaciones no permitidas.
El litro de agua con gas, a 0,68 euros

El precio medio del litro de agua de las marcas analizadas por la OCU es de 0,26 euros de la de sin gas y de 0,68 euros de la de con gas. Para establecer una comparación se recogieron también precios de aguas de marcas de distribuidor de los mismos manantiales analizados: la variación de precios entre los productos de marca comercial y de los de distribuidor es mínima, ya que los precios están más asociados al manantial que a la propia marca. La variación de precio entre marcas es muy grande (en aguas minerales sin gas el precio medio oscila entre 0,13 euros/litro hasta 0,81 euros/litro). Puesto que la calidad de todas las analizadas es buena, la OCU recomienda hacer la elección teniendo en cuenta, aparte del uso, el precio.

Para finalizar, la OCU se ha puesto en comunicación con las administraciones competentes para que promuevan y potencien la posibilidad de poder beber agua de grifo en los establecimientos de restauración puesto que a calidad del agua en la mayor parte de España es excelente. Que el consumidor pueda pedir una jarra de agua disminuiría de manera significativa los envases de un solo uso y reduciría el coste medio del menú.

Este artículo ha sido escrito por:
Gravatar

iAgua - que ha escrito 3634 artículos en iAgua. Información y opinión sobre el agua en la red.

1 Comentarios a este Artículo

   1. Javier Dijo:
      29 Julio, 2010 a las 23:48

      El agua de grifo cada día es reonocida por se más sana. Es para pensárselo, ¿no crees?

Y mi comentario es:
La calidad del agua de grifo depende de la zona en la que vivas, hay zonas en la que no te sirve para hervir la verduras. Y he probado el agua de muchas ciudades

El caso es que en los restaurantes, cuando pides agua, siempre tratan de colarte una de botella, el negocio es el negocio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> la Organización recuerda que el agua envasada no es estéril y, si no se cuida el almacenamiento puede haber un desarrollo anormal de microbios.


Por eso prefiero la cerveza, así no crío microbios.

Si dicen que el alcohol es un desinfectante... no te preocupes que no tengo ningún microbio por dentro...jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo lo que si sé es que el agua de los grifos de la zona en donde vivo... no pienso beberla, porque se ve que en la depuradora le echan cloro por camiones... porque tela como sabe y huele a cloro  :Embarrassment:  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

La inmensa mayoría de las aguas de grifo pueden tener muy buena calidad simplemente pasándolas por un filtro de carbón activo.

A mi me parece correcto que en los restaurantes te cobren el agua (el derecho de acceso al agua potable lo tiene que dar el ayuntamiento en fuentes públicas). En general, soy partidario de pagar estrictamente por lo consumido: tiempo de ocupación de la mesa, veces que llamas al camarero, etc.  :Big Grin:  Si yo como rápido y soy decidido a la hora de pedir comida, no tendría por qué pagar lo mismo que alguien que se tira una hora larga de sobremesa y molesta a los camareros por cualquier chorrada.

Aunque entiendo que por simplificar haya quien quiera meterlo todo en un único precio cerrado, rollo menú...


El caso, que probablemente si el restaurante cobrara las jarras de agua y dispusiera de sus propios filtros, podría ofrecer precios más bajos y ganar más dinero... que les j*dan a las embotelladoras!!!

----------


## nando

> La inmensa mayoría de las aguas de grifo pueden tener muy buena calidad simplemente pasándolas por un filtro de carbón activo.
> 
> A mi me parece correcto que en los restaurantes te cobren el agua (el derecho de acceso al agua potable lo tiene que dar el ayuntamiento en fuentes públicas). En general, soy partidario de pagar estrictamente por lo consumido: tiempo de ocupación de la mesa, veces que llamas al camarero, etc.  Si yo como rápido y soy decidido a la hora de pedir comida, no tendría por qué pagar lo mismo que alguien que se tira una hora larga de sobremesa y molesta a los camareros por cualquier chorrada.
> 
> Aunque entiendo que por simplificar haya quien quiera meterlo todo en un único precio cerrado, rollo menú...
> 
> 
> El caso, que probablemente si el restaurante cobrara las jarras de agua y dispusiera de sus propios filtros, podría ofrecer precios más bajos y ganar más dinero... que les j*dan a las embotelladoras!!!


totalmente de acuerdo contigo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Allí te ponían tu buena jarra de agua con cubitos sin pedirla.... supongo que como nos veían la cara de españoles, y con eso de la caña 8 euros... :Big Grin: , pués decían, a éstos AGUA!!! La verdad es que allí comiendo casi todo el mundo comía con su jarra de agua y te la reponían las veces que tú querías y de excelente calidad... tú verás.... :Big Grin: , si allí salía agua por todos sitios!!! Ah, y GRATIS................

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La verdad es que *allí comiendo casi todo el mundo comía con su jarra de agua*


Normal  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: ... si por una caña piden 8 eurazos... una jarra de cerveza... dios que dolor de bolsillo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: , así que mejor pedirse una jarrita de agua, porque una de cerveza, tiene de doler ver la factura... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Allí te ponían tu buena jarra de agua con cubitos sin pedirla.... supongo que como nos veían la cara de españoles, y con eso de la caña 8 euros..., pués decían, a éstos AGUA!!! La verdad es que allí comiendo casi todo el mundo comía con su jarra de agua y te la reponían las veces que tú querías y de excelente calidad... tú verás...., si allí salía agua por todos sitios!!! Ah, y GRATIS................


y encima con cubitos claro es que es verano  :Big Grin:  dirán allí  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

> Allí te ponían tu buena jarra de agua con cubitos sin pedirla....  si allí salía agua por todos sitios!!! Ah, y GRATIS................


Es que si el agua sale por todos sitios, creo, de hielo estan un pelin "sobraos" :Big Grin:

----------

